# Electric bikes in Queensland



## michael30.06 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience road registering a motorbike converted to electric power for road use in Queensland. I already run an old diesl on veggie oil only, and the Transport department don't like the conversion but at the moment cannot say it is unsafe. How hard is it to get a Safety Certificate for a bike altered in the way described on this site. By the way WONDERFUL site far more info than I can understand but learning is good! michael30.06


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

There are 7 EVs in Queensland on the EV album but all of them are cars, the requirements are the same for both I think. Basically you need an engineers certificate to verify they are safe in a crash. I'm about to start my own bike conversion here in sydney so I'll let you know what I learn. 
What components are you planning on using?


----------



## michael30.06 (May 22, 2008)

I,m at the very start of the process. 
My commute to work is 30klms each way. 
I have a 4klm stretch of highway of up to 100kph.
So it will be quite a big ask for an e bike. I have lots of vague ideas and nothing definate yet.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going for a 60-80km range and a 100km/h top speed. I'm getting most of my parts from www.zeva.com.au and thundersky 72V 60Ah batteries.


----------

